
Pastel - amazing css3 admin interface ($20 on themeforest) - mcobrien
http://std.li/pastel/home.html#home
======
mcobrien
Themeforest link: [http://themeforest.net/item/pastel-dashboard-admin-
template-...](http://themeforest.net/item/pastel-dashboard-admin-template-
iphone-web-app/1694914)

------
aggarwalachal
this is some really awesome work. Good job.

It is some interesting take on how an admin interface should look like. Were
you using this in any of your projects and decided to take it out as a theme?

How long have you been working on it?

